# Rodana Watch Id Help Please



## dabigbadrook (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi. I have a Rodana stainless steel watch. Here is a picture of the same one I have










I think its from the 40's or 50's because its Rodana and not Rodania.

Any help Id'ing would be appreciated.

TY


----------



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

I too have a Rodana, more info can be found here, at topic number 28349 - thanks to the guys who did all the research


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

But Rodana and Rodania are the same!

First, when founded in 1931 in Bienne, it was named Rodana SA. In 1936 they renamed to Joba SA (with location in Lengnau). 1944 the company was listed as "Rodana SA, formerly Joby Watch Ltd.".

From 1937 to 1977 also the name Rodania was used.

Quite confusing... but it's the same company.

Andreas


----------

